# One to go.....



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2021)

Paph lowii v aurorum





a few haynaldianums "D&S" (dark& skinny)





#3





Ok, this last one two more to go..


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2021)

A few more pics of the last one...


----------



## MarioQ (Mar 18, 2021)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing these beauties.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 18, 2021)

Excellent!
Thoroughly enjoyed the show!


----------



## Martin (Mar 19, 2021)

Beautiful plants and photos!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 19, 2021)

Love them esp the fat petal lowii aureum. What breeding is that one?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 19, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Love them esp the fat petal lowii aureum. What breeding is that one?


----------



## abax (Mar 19, 2021)

Texans grow 'em big! Wonderful photos SK.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 20, 2021)

love the 'fat' aureum.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 22, 2021)

Gorgeous indeed, especially that lowii aureum!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 22, 2021)

I agree with the lowii being special. With the large flat paddles facing forward it really gives the flowers balance. A wow factor to the presentation.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 22, 2021)

Rick, what a great show. I love them all but not the P. lowii aureum.......what an ugly duckling........ Sorry, I think you realized I was only joking.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 22, 2021)

Just for that Rudolf I'm going to name after YOU!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 22, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Just for that Rudolf I'm going to name after YOU!


I love it SK! Name the aureum Rudolf because he was messing with you. Mango would be thrilled haha.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 23, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Just for that Rudolf I'm going to name after YOU!



Rick, what a honour, how do I deserve this.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2021)

Such artistic photos!!!  I was in Dallas last weekend, thought about you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 23, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Rick, what a honour, how do I deserve this.


So which one do I use?
"GuRu"
"Experienced Greenhorn"
or
"Rudolf"

I have another plant I really wanted to use "Rudolf " for...
(Sneak peek)


Experienced Greenhorn is bit long.
GURU it is!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 23, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Such artistic photos!!!  I was in Dallas last weekend, thought about you. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Dude! Why didn't you call or swing through Houston? We could of swapped stories. Were you paintballing ?


----------



## GuRu (Mar 23, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> .......GURU it is!



Rick, GuRu is o.k. because it's half Rudolf......GuRu..dolf


----------



## papheteer (Mar 23, 2021)

Fantastic blooms! Love the spoon petals on the lowii! Spotless plants. Phenomenal growing as usual!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 23, 2021)

papheteer said:


> Fantastic blooms! Love the spoon petals on the lowii! Spotless plants. Phenomenal growing as usual!


Slightly embarrassed here! Only had the lowii for 2 months but I'll take credit for the haynaldianums. I've had them over a year


----------



## papheteer (Mar 23, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Slightly embarrassed here! Only had the lowii for 2 months but I'll take credit for the haynaldianums. I've had them over a year


Been seeing your plants for years!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks Dude! Why didn't you call or swing through Houston? We could of swapped stories. Were you paintballing ?


Yeah, National Amateur event. Florida next month.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Yeah, National Amateur event. Florida next month.


My son is still playing at 30! Currently belongs to an Italian club in Italy of course. Thats about to change, he's getting a command position in South Korea.
#2 in the pic


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm over 60. I play with some team members who also played for Veterans Militia. Art least I got a little good Texas BBQ while I was there.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2021)

Excellent on the BBQ!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2021)

Nice flowers!
The one and only time I played paintball I was shot point blank in the chest by screaming teammate with fogged goggles who thought I was enemy. All the while our opposing single man team was laughing hysterically


----------

